

Stanford Students, You're Doing It Wrong - jodooshi
http://blog.charlieguo.com/stanford-students-youre-doing-it-wrong/

======
jodooshi
TL.DR :-)

The best reason to start a company is that you are obsessed with solving a
problem-- there is some pressing issue that you need to fix, or some product
that you need to exist. Don't chase hot new technologies or perceived market
opportunities (especially not as a 21-year-old newbie to the real-world
market). The road to a successful startup is so long and hard that, without
insane levels of conviction, most will fail. Don't start a company for the
sake of starting a company-- start one because you honestly believe that you
have to.

